# Bad news ARGEE



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

With a very heavy heart I must tell you all that RG has gone to the big lake in the sky. He was a very good friend and heloved fishing and he loved this site very much-I am sure he wishes he could made one last post. Services will be announced in the Akron Beacon Journal.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll pray for him. I sure am going to miss him on this sight. He gave some good advice. Hopefully, there are some big fish up there.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

sad news 
but he hung in and beat the odds for a long time.to keep going like he did with all he'd been through over the years,he was inspiring.i'm not sure i could have taken what he did.though i only knew him through his posting here,and exchanging pm's,i gained a lot of respect and admiration for him.

R.I.P Richard


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear the news. WB


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

sad to here


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Very sad indeed. 
Argee was a great guy who gave new meaning to the word toughness.
He faced many battles but retained a smile and a good attitude.
He will be missed.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

That sucks! I had Rich on my boat a few times and took him ice fishing a couple times too. He will be missed. He never turned down an invite and still has the record eye on my boat!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

ARGEE was a great guy and a TRUE inspiration. I had the pleasure of taking Rich to Sodus Point, NY for a weekend of salmon, brown trout, and steelies... That picture Misfit posted is the 12 lb brown trout he caught. We had a blast up there talking fishing, family, and life in general. What a fighter he was, and what a great loss...

Here's to ARGEE. You'll be missed, my friend. Rest well, you've earned it.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

May he now know peace and comfort. Prayers and best wishes for his family and those who knew him personally.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> I'll pray for him. I sure am going to miss him on this sight. He gave some good advice. Hopefully, there are some big fish up there.


Peple, think of him every time you get in that shanty i sold you. I got it from him. Great guy. He's gonna be missed here but our loss is the lords gain. He's just been recruited to join the ultimate crew. Those fish dont stand a chance up there. R.I.P. buddy.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Never had the pleasure of meeting the man in person, All my prayers go out to him, his friends & family. 

A true measure of a man isnt what he has its, the friends he makes along the way, from seeing all of his friends on just this sight, RG must have been one heck of a great guy....R.I.P..


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Met him once in person, but knew him online for many years. Very sad news indeed.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

This is definetly sad to hear. Like many other on here I had never met him. I'm not really sure that he and I talked but any fisherman lost is sad.  I'll keep him and his family in my prayers.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Our prayers to family and friends. Raider and Red


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Rich pleasant journey my friend.May limit catches come often for you every day.
Fred


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

only had the chance to fish with him once,but we could only stay for an hour as it got ruff out there. i hope he has smooth sailing and blue skies and i know his new fishing buddies have got to be the best. RIPRG.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Not only a big loss for his family but a big loss for OGF as well...he'll be missed


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Although many of us never met him we knew him from his 1,479 posts.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I spend many memorable moments with RG.
Not only does he have 1479 post here at OGF, He also had many more than that at the old GFO site.
RIP Fellow Fisherman.:B


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Argee my friend rest in peace.
I sold him my small trailer for a quad he wanted to get. Not sure if he got it or not. He drove down and spent a few hours here just to visit. A hell raiser or sure but one tough fighter as well. 
Rest in peace, your life of resting and pain is gone now. My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I was lucky enough to meet him up at Lake Erie at the Hawg Fest 05. He and Papascott were launching in front of us. He was a real nice guy and a great fisherman as well. R.I.P. my friend. Condolences to his family and friends..


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok,,
Argee was one of the first guys that I communicated with on the old site.
He knew some people in my area and he was aways asking about them. I regret that I never met Argee, But after exchanging PM's and Emails and reading what he posted. I feel like I knew him. My condolences to the family!! 
Stan


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Rest in peace man... we'll be along shortly..........

my condolences to his family.... 

someone please slap a sticky on this.... i think its the least we can do for him


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Good idea Sonic.... done.

I met and talked to Rich a couple of times. 
He certainly was an inspiration as a "never say quit fighter" in his health problems and life in general.

My condolences and prayers are with all of his family and friends.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Our thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I never got to know him like a lot of the rest of you, but I have read several of his posts. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Just talked to him about 10 days ago ! I knew he was doing really bad ? But he was still talking about getting ouit with me on Erie this year. This sucks guys !! Please don't foget him group he was a fighter.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry to the family and extended family. this is a verry rough time. Keep your heads up and rember all the good times. PS AGREE say hello to my wife.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

That's very sad to hear. Prayers for those close to him.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Very sad, he will be missed by many, I fished with him once out of Catawba and had a great day with him, I still speak of that trip. My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

So sorry to hear this....................RIP RG. Don't catch them all before we join ya!

Gene


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I had the leasure of chatting with him several time on the site here. He was very knowledgable and we laughed about a few things too. I will remember him that way.

God Bless you Richard, I know you're in a better place now than we are.

your friend,

Steve


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

like the rest of you i have many memorable expriences i can still get a chuckle out of. thanks rich.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sorry to hear the sad, sad news. 

R.I.P. AGREE......


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just to let you all know...

ARGEE was a miracle... He was the first triple organ transplant recipient in Ohio, and one of the first in the USA. Had it done in 1991. He also had several joints replaced, thus earning him the nickname "The Bionic Man". No matter what, Rich never gave up. He may not have moved real fast, but it was a miracle he was moving at all. He was a true inspiration.

He was diagnosed with cystic fibrosis as a child and the doc's back then he wouldn't make it past 10 or 12 years of age. He had a never give up, no-quit attitude that helped him battle through everything that was thrown his way. Even with his issues, he was self sufficient, had his own business, and owned his own home. 

Above and beyond it all, he was one heck of a fisherman and hunter. That's how I knew him, meeting through GFO. His love of the outdoors and his great sense of humor are what I will remember about him. That and the will to fight on! If ever I'm having a bad day or tough time, I'll remember Rich and how he made it through. He's a real inspiration.

I got all this info from his sister. We just got done talking with her about Rich. He's a medical miracle and lots of folks should hear his story. That's where I come in. Eric Mansfield and I are putting together a story on Rich for tonight's 11PM newscast. WKYC TV 3 in Cleveland. When they get done and it gets posted on the web, I will link the story here to OGF.

His sister also told me how much he loved this place, reading stories and fishing reports and even meeting lots of you fine folks. She wanted me to thank you all for your kind words of support.

Rich's calling hours will be THURSDAY 3/29/07 from 4 to 6PM at the Eckerd/Baldwin Funeral Home located on East Market Street in Akron. 

The full obit will be in the Akron Beacon Journal Wednesday, 3/28/07.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Carl.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I just got off the phone with his sister. She told me about the news and metting with Carl and Eric Mansfield-she could not have been more grateful and asked me to say it here publicly. Everything Carl wrote was absolutely true and more-he should be a real inspiration for all us. I have decided to ask you all-ye all of you who read this-PLEASE CONSIDER BECOMING AN ORGAN DONOR. With some donor RG would not have lived the last twenty years. PLEASE CONSIDER DOING THIS!!! WE CAN ALL DO IT AS A LIVING TRIBUTE TO HIM-HE ALSO ASKED FOR IT IN THE PAST FEW YEARS AS HIS SIGNATURE LINE. THANKS FOR LISTENTING.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the loss Of Argee and that I never got the chance to meet him. His family has my condolences and the O.G.F. family has lost a part of our family. I'm an organ donor(not that my parts would do you any good) and if there were more my sister and brother may still be here but there is a shortage and more people do need to get involved.It's not hard and just think what it will mean to someone who needs it.Again sorry to hear the news,sounds like he was a wonderful person.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

This a sad day for this site. He has been around since GOF days. He will be missed. I am sorry I never got to fish with him.
Tim


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

I was watching the channel 23 Akron Canton news tonight - Eric Mansfield said they are running Argee's story at 10 tonight on the Akron Canton news also.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Posted on the front page for those who haven't seen this yet.

www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

cleveland chan 3 at 11 also


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

I feel for you and the family and friends, he will always be with you.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Tune in at 11 everyone. Eric did a GREAT job, and I think Rich would have liked it. Just scratches the surface, but it lets you know who he was... After it runs on TV and shoots past him up there wherever TV stories go after they run, I hope he smiles, knowing how many folks he touched. 

When they post it to the TV 3 website, I will link it here.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Just seen the clip on the news. Very touching to see his willpower.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I just saw it on Channel 3 news-A BIG HUGE THANKS FROM me and HIS FAMILY!!!! I JUST KNOW HE CAUGHT THE SHOW ON HIS WAY UPSTAIRS!!!


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

If you have any pics of RG please email them to me-the funeral home is making a video from pics to show during calling hours. [email protected]


----------



## Lokt (Feb 17, 2007)

Went perchin' with him at Erie last Oct., that was his final fishing trip. He wanted to go to Catawba in the worst sort of way, and even bought a brand new power auger. I dug the snow out from his storage shed and we got his wheeler ready. We couldn't get the wheeler trailer out of the back yard due to it being blocked in by his boat and trailer. Both were snowed/iced in. So we hired an ice charter and scheduled a trip. However, his health deteriorated which prevented him from going and he entered the hospital the day after we were to go. He mailed regularly after that, wanting to hear about the Milton ice bite and I kept him up to speed on what was happenin' out on the ice. If he couldn't fish, he could at least talk about fishing. Had a final phone conversation a week ago Sat. He was in good spirits and we talked fishin' for a long time. He couldn't wait to get back on Erie.
He was a fisher to the very end. He now resides with the Great Fisher of Men. Lookin' forward to seein' him again.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

I went with him ice fishing on my buddies airboat. He really got a charge out of that. Brought a smile to his face he Liked the ride as much as the ice fishing that day. He will truely be missed !!! Words cannot tell you how sad I was when I found out the other day that he had passed. Everyone please remember what gave him those extra years from 1991 until Now ?? A organ Donor. With out those Transplants he would have never had those years. Please everyone sign those donor cards if you haven't already done it. I know Richard would have told you to do it !


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They should make a place on this site for him. He shouldnt and wont be forgot. Prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

My condolences to his family and friends. Reading all of your comments, I realize it is a testament to a great man and a life well lived. May we all handle life's challenges with his grace, dignity and courage!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.wkyc.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=64967

Here's the video link...

http://www.wkyc.com/video/player.aspx?aid=32562&bw=


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Very humbling and very moving. Richard led a truly inspirational life. Thanks for the links Carl.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Argee, You'll be missed!
My condolences To Richards family! I guess the good lord
Needs Argees fishing tips? That was such a moving story last night?
I hope everyone thinks about organ donation, To help others like our 
friend Richard( Argee) Farewell my friend.

Tom


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

You fought the good fight and inspired others.
R.I.P.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I watched the segment on nbc last night, very nicely done. I am sure the family appreciates it. Sometimes words just don't cut it, my heart goes out to the family.


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

It is terribly sad to hear about this. My prayers are sent out to him and his family.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.legacy.com/ohio/Obituaries.asp?Page=Lifestory&PersonId=86970775


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i can say i was pretty close to rich after he took me out on erie a few times,we talked almost every week till i moved from tappen in october.man what a loss of a big hearted man,it was an honor RICH for sure. my dad went to the big lake on jan 20th,and now i get a second good kick.ill miss him very much . hope you two snag up and have good times . GOD BE WITH YOU BOTH.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I am saddened by this news . I met R.G a few times and we have exchanged pm's back and forth for a few years. I will miss this guy . Rest in peace buddy.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I wanted to take a moment and share with all of you my experiences with ARGEE. I met ARGEE back in the days of GFO. He was certainly in love with fishing, and he loved to surround himself with people whom loved to fish as well. Every time I either chatted with ARGEE online or on the phone or in person he loved fishing. I remember my first trip with ARGEE. We went to Mogadore to fish for bass. The day was filled with a lot of laughs. I will never forget that day.

I remember back in the GFO days, when ARGEE went into the hospital, which he had been accustom to during his life, but for me not knowing him for very long at that point, it was a big deal to me. Some of you may remember me asking for donations so that I could give ARGEE a care package of fishing stuff when he got home. Through the generosity of all the donations, I was able to get so much stuff for ARGEE. I will never EVER forget the day that I lugged all this new fishing equipment over to him. I knocked on the door and I presented him with a welcome home package. I wish I had a camera, because he was so very appreciative that others would think of him. He said thanks so many times that I lost count. 

OGF was part of his routine, it was part of his life, OGF was part of his family. If you ever met ARGEE you had a friend for life. If you ever met ARGEE he was an inspiration.

I knew that ARGEE was the bionic man, and knew that it was a struggle daily to live with his disease. Many doubted him living long, but he was a fighter. I guess I started taking for granted that he would be around for a lot longer. It truly saddens me to hear that he has passed onto the other side. 

ARGEE you certainly will be missed. All I ask is that you learn Heavens version of Mogadore, so that you can take me on bass fishing trip in heaven.

To the OGF Owners and Moderators, I have an idea. Due to the fact that ARGEE touched so many lives here, I would like to propose an OGF Paypal Link be setup in memory of ARGEE. All donations then could be sent as a 1 lump sum to ARGEES chosen Foundation. 

Children's Lung Foundation, 2300 Overlook Rd. #406, Cleveland Heights, OH 44106.

Your friend,

Benjamin Joseph See


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

From today's paper:

*Transplant pioneer Richard Gannon dies*

*Firestone Park man, 54, was first in Ohio to get three organs in surgery*



*Richard C. Gannon, the first individual in Ohio to receive a triple-organ transplant, never griped about his health.*

Not when he was diagnosed with cystic fibrosis.
Not when he got diabetes.
Not when his pancreas, liver and kidneys started to fail.
And not when he had two knee replacements. Or a hip replacement. Or two shoulder replacements.
``He's the only person I've known that never complained and he had so much to complain about,'' said longtime friend Chris Coombs of Tallmadge. ``He was always more concerned about how you were doing.''
Richard Cummins Gannon died Sunday at University Hospitals in Cleveland. He was 54.
Born in Akron, Mr. Gannon was diagnosed with cystic fibrosis four years after his birth.
``He wasn't expected to live past 10 or 12 years old,'' his sister Barbara Brunk said.
After graduating from Kenmore High School in 1970, Mr. Gannon took a job in a bottling plant and then worked for a vending machine company. But he didn't like either job and attended appliance repair school.
He started his own successful business, AARCEE Washer Dryer Repair Service, and ran it for 12 years out of his home in Firestone Park, Brunk said.
At 38, after being diagnosed with diabetes, Mr. Gannon was told by doctors at University Hospitals that his pancreas was shutting down. They also discovered his liver was failing. While waiting for a pancreas and liver transplant, his kidneys failed, Brunk said.
So in January 1991, he underwent a 16-hour operation to replace the three organs and became the first person in the state to have a triple-organ transplant, the hospital said. He had a stroke shortly after the surgery and spent six days in a coma, and then came down with pneumonia.
He was unable to continue working after that, Brunk said.
A few years later, he had to have his knees replaced and then a hip and two shoulders. Then he had to have another kidney transplant.
And over the last two years, he had surgeries on both eyes.
Through it all, Mr. Gannon tried to lead a normal life -- and never complained, family and friends said. He even had a sense of humor about his health.
(A just-completed book about his life is entitled _My Bionic Son._)
``He said, `All I need now is a brain transplant,' '' Brunk said. ``He never felt sorry for himself.''
Mr. Gannon, a member of the Masonic Brotherhood and Salem Hunting and Gun Club, was an avid fisherman and hunter, and loved sports. He owned a 19-foot fishing boat.
``If they told him that he couldn't fish or hunt, he probably wouldn't have wanted to live,'' Coombs said.
Mr. Gannon also was a strong advocate for organ donation and gave speeches on the topic.
Longtime friend John Bodis of Coventry Township met Mr. Gannon through a fishing Web site and often fished with him. Since posting a message about Mr. Gannon's death on an online message board about fishing, Bodis said he's been amazed at the responses talking about how his friend was an inspiration.
Bodis said he often overlooked the daily struggle that his friend went through. Mr. Gannon had to take about 50 different medications daily and had trouble walking because of nerve damage in his legs.
``His passing and reading all this stuff has woke me up to try to be a better human being. And he's had that effect on probably hundreds of people,'' Bodis said. ``He wasn't some big community leader. He was a little poor guy who lived in Firestone Park who had an effect. God, I hope that happens to me when I die.''
Mr. Gannon was preceded in death by his parents, Manuel and Mary. He is survived by sisters Barbara Brunk of Cuyahoga Falls and Ginger Pedani of Canal Fulton; brother Mitchell of Carroll; grandmother Lorene Gannon of Ironton; and many other relatives.
Services will be held at 6 p.m. Thursday at the Eckard Baldwin Sanctuary Chapel, 760 E. Market St. Calling hours are from 4 to 6 p.m. at the funeral home before the service.
In lieu of flowers, the family has asked for donations to the Children's Lung Foundation, 2300 Overlook Road, #406, Cleveland Heights, OH 44106.





> met Mr. Gannon through a fishing Web site


They could have been more specific.
Who is John Bodis?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

John is Exexec on this website, and the one that broke the news to all of us by starting this thread.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Grown "men" aren't supposed to cry but after reading some of the stories in this thread and watching the news clip from Carl I have to admit I'm a little teary eyed. Like I said in a previous post I never met him but from the stories he was one heck of a man. He is and definetly will be an inspiration to many.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I know im late to post but..... I never knew him and I wish I did. I would have been a better person if I did.
His family and the family herell miss him. He will always be an icon to this site. It sounds like he conquered a lot of things in life. Now hes conquered the biggest thing ever and the easiest.... death. i know we'll all miss him. have Comfort in knowing he's in a better place...fish on rich!!!! and Gods speed!!!


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Bless him and his family for this tragic time. 
He will be missed and we can all take comfort knowing he is at peace.

Longspur


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Big Daddy And I Printed The Entire Thread And Gave Copies To The Family. They Have Asked Me To Say Thanks To You All-they Had No Idea He Had So Many Friends. I'd Also Like To Say My Thanks!!!! We All Got A Great Deal Of Comfort From This!!!


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

May he rest in peace.....

Richard and I exchanged trips several times going back to GFO....the 1st time we went to West Branch and I had to park way up at the other end of the lot. Rich and my then 9 yr old son waited at the dock. As I was walking back to the dock my son was running towards me. I thought something had happened to Rich. He was so shook up I couldn't understand him, when we made it to the dock there was Rich on the dock staring at the boat as it was filling up ....forgot the plug !!....He looked at me laughing and said "you always rinse your boat before going out?" He was unable to jump in insert the plug....we sat there and laughed until it pumped out , that was the 1st of our outings. He never let me forget it.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

always enjoy reading the post he made.. rest in peace dood..


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

here the funeral times and dates as , Richard C. 

RICHARD C. GANNON. The inspirational life of Richard Cummins Gannon came to a peaceful end on March 25, 2007, at the age of 54. Born on September 19, 1952 with Cystic Fibrosis and given just a few years to live, Richard defied all odds. He was a 1970 graduate of Kenmore High School and later completed appliance repair school, allowing him to start his own business, the AARCEE Washer Dryer Repair Service, which he successfully ran for 12 years. He was also an avid fisherman and hunter, and devotedly followed "his" area sports teams: the Cavs, Indians, Browns and Ohio State Buckeyes. Richard will be best remembered, however, for making medical history in 1991. His health failing, he became the first individual in the state of Ohio to successfully receive a triple-organ transplant (kidney, pancreas and liver). To this day, he remains an inspiration to all who knew him for his incredible determination and will. He is survived by his sisters, Barb (Greg) Brunk, of Cuyahoga Falls and Ginger (Andy) Pedani, of Canal Fulton; brother, Mitchell (JoAn), of Carroll, OH; grandmother, Lorene Gannon (101 years old), of Ironton, OH; and many other loving relatives and friends. The family would like to offer a special thanks to so many who were instrumental in the success story of Richard. First, to Dr. Robert C. Stern, who lovingly cared for him over the last 42 years and to the 7th Floor Adult CF Division at Rainbow Babies and Children's Hospital, for their endless dedication. Also, the family is forever grateful to Dr. James Schulak and staff and Dr. Anthony Post and staff of the University Hospitals Transplant Division, for their medical breakthrough in 1991, and to LifeBanc, for making the impossible possible. The funeral service will be held on Thursday, March 29, 2007, at 6 p.m., at the Eckard Baldwin Sanctuary Chapel, 760 E. Market St., Akron, OH 44305. The family will receive friends at the funeral home for TWO HOURS PRIOR TO THE SERVICE FROM 4-6 P.M. NO FLOWERS PLEASE. In lieu of flowers, please send donations to the Children's Lung Foundation, 2300 Overlook Rd., Suite 406, Cleveland Heights, OH 44106. ECKARD BALDWIN FUNERAL HOME AND CHAPEL (330) 535-7141

Published in The Plain Dealer on 3/29/2007. 
Notice &#8226; Guest Book &#8226; Flowers &#8226; Charities 


in thursday plain dealer.....


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...the first time I met him he took me fishing at ruggles I fell off the dock, and we pressed on. He was always a good person to me ,and he will be missed I will I was not here in Cincy I would have attended. He is up there fishing I'm sure.

God Bless, and keep thee

Tom Gribble


----------

